# SATA and LAN on Gigabyte GA-8KNXP Ultra

## andcon

Hi, I have just upgraded my system to a P42.8C and Gigabyte 8knxp ultra motherboard using the intel i875p chipset and the ICH5R with the Intel Pro/1000 CT onboard LAN and integrated SATA.

I'm having 2 problems, the first is to use the SATA drives on bootup, the system just doesn't want to recognise them for some reason? Im using Western Digital Raptors, and was wondering if id missed anything in the bios or anything else? I think i've tried pretty much everything.... connecting the drives to ports 0 and 1 and setting SATA mode to auto, aswell as trying manual.

The other problem is that im not sure which driver to use for the onboard LAN? the intel website recommends either the following:

        82562ET e100pro 

        82562EM e100 

        PRO/100 VE e100 

but the manual that comes with the motherboard says the actual LAN chipset for the canterwood chipset is Intel 82547EI (KENAI II CSA).

Don't suppose anyone else has this board and could help me? Or anyone else that knows about the new Canterwood chipset setup.

Thanks for any help

----------

## handsomepete

1.) Do you mean that your bios isn't recognizing your sata drives or linux?  The website says that it uses a silicon image chip which is a good thing.  The -ac (ac-sources) and development (2.5) kernels have support for it, but you'll have to use one of those kernels in order to use those drives in linux.  There are some posts in the forums that have more info.  If the bios isn't recognizing it, well, mess with jumpers and/or your bios until it does.

2.) It's a gigabit Intel ethernet controller, so you could probably get away with using the e1000 driver.  If that doesn't work, probably e100 will work fine.  If you don't feel like messing with it, you could just make all of the possiblities modules and try them one at a time (i.e. insmod e1000 && /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start - if it doesn't work rmmod e1000 && insmod e100 && /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart - test, repeat).  Looks like a nice board.  Hope that helps.

----------

## Gelfling

I have an Abit IC7-G and I'm using 2 SATA hd's (no raid) on SATA 1 & 2, in the bios I selected the mode that re-maps SATA 1 & 2 to IDE-1. I think it was called compatibility mode. Downside is you lose IDE-1, any drives connected to IDE-1 have to be moved to IDE-2. Any othe mode that includes SATA 1 & 2 plus IDE-1 always defaults to IDE-1 being the primary boot device.

----------

## gringo

I´m planning to buy this board next week and was looking around the forum about how it will work with gentoo. So I have some questions:

- did you still have sata performance while mapping to ide1? Have you any news if the I sata controller be supported soon?

- did the alc650 work under gentoo ( i read this should be solved with the one from openal)

- and did the 3com card work?

thanx in advance & greetz

----------

## Joebel

Quote from Original post:

I'm having 2 problems, the first is to use the SATA drives on bootup, the system just doesn't want to recognise them for some reason? Im using Western Digital Raptors, and was wondering if id missed anything in the bios or anything else? I think i've tried pretty much everything.... connecting the drives to ports 0 and 1 and setting SATA mode to auto, aswell as trying manual.

I did  install gentoo on a SATA drive, running it in auto mode: 

I installed Gentoo on a p4c800 deluxe (ICH5-chipset) on a SATA drive. I kept the SATA mode to auto.What I did was temporarily connect an old IDE-drive to the IDE connector on the MB. Then I changed the boot order for the drives in the bios, setting the old ide drive to be the 1st. 

Then I quickly installed a basic linux distro (minimal rh9 in my case). I compiles a 2.4.21 kernel on it, since that is the 1st one of tha main tree with ICH5-support in it, and installed it in the basic linux distro. Booted with it --> SATA drives recognized. Fdisk'd it, mounted a partition, and installed  Gentoo from that point on the SATA drive. Put GRUB on the MBR of the SATA drive, change order of boot order dor the drives in the bios back --> 

Gentoo boots from SATA drives, with dma support! 

hdparm -d gives using_dma    =  1 (on)

hdparm -tT gives:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.18 seconds =711.11 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.27 seconds = 50.39 MB/sec

Hope this helps for the SATA part (and hope you can change the boor order on a GA-8KNXP Ultra as well).

----------

## Moled

im probably going to get this board

did you all get everything working fine?

any other issues with it?

----------

## Joebel

 *Moled wrote:*   

> im probably going to get this board
> 
> did you all get everything working fine?
> 
> any other issues with it?

 

Well, if you do mean the p4c800 deluxe:

- SATA works,  both harddrives are recognized, gentoo is installed on Sata drives and works. Speed isn't bad:

/dev/hdg:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  0.19 seconds =673.68 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.27 seconds = 50.39 MB/sec

- I use and audigy 2 card for sound. I have disabled the onboard sound, so I wouldn't know about that.

- I use an external NIC (had one lying around). Though I read on the forum that people got the motherboard NIC to work.

- VGA is also external: ATI radeon 9800 --> works fine.

- DVD-player and the DVD-writer both work very well. Both are connected to the  1st IDE connector.

- CPU is recognized as hyperthreading--> two siblings. Using a SMP-kernel works like a charm.

That's what I can tell you about my hardware, and whether it's working with Gentoo.

Hope it helps.

----------

## Gelfling

I've finally got Gentoo installed on this mb, what I did was install on a 120GB seagate sata hd since I already had winxp on my raptors in raid 0. I plugged the Seagate into the first SATA connector on the ICH5R and the Raptors are on the Silicon Image SATA 3 & 4 SATA coneectors. The drives are recognized by the bios and kernel (2.4.21) but I havent' figured out how to mount them via /etc/fstab or dual boot via grub. I'm using the on-board nic and audio with no problems. Just wish I could find out how to mount my Raptors.

----------

## Moled

neh, the gigabyte one

you used e1000.o for the ethernet?

and the sata controller ok?

I guess the intel one works, what about the silicon image one (which ive heard lots of nasty things about)

ive also heard that the corsair ram im getting could cause problems, with the memory timings being a bit too agressive for the board to get along with

only drives ive heard issues were are the seagate ones tbh

always got an sblive that works fine/old geforce/ some scsi drives that I can use instead

should be fun to setup tho  :Razz: 

----------

